# More Science from Tom Seeley



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

http://entomologytoday.org/2015/08/...ce-to-disease-after-exposure-to-varroa-mites/

Pretty encouraging.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Weren't the Minnesota Hygenic bees boasting the same type of resistance? 
Have been into bees for a while and wish I'd wrote down all the "revolutionary new bees" that have been developed in the last 35 years. Does anyone remember "starlight" bees that work at night despite the blossoms being closed? Amazing. Incredible. Fantastic.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

This is the future of beekeeping.


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

Confirmation of science theory behind bottom up, local queen rearing, treatment free beekeeping.


----------

